# Free Tax Office webinars on rideshare taxation



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

traders)External LinkDo you provide ride-sourcing services for a fare or work through a facilitator such as Uber, SheSafe, Shebah or GoCatch?
Do you know how income tax and GST applies to your earnings?
Ride-sourcing is taxi travel for GST purposes. If you have a ride-sourcing enterprise, you need:

an Australian business number (ABN)
to register for GST from the day you start
to charge and pay GST on the full amount of every fare
to keep records of income and expenses for both GST and income tax purposes.
You can then claim GST credits for expenses associated with your ride-sourcing enterprise.
In this 60-minute session we'll help you understand how to get it right.

Note: If you already have a business structure, this session is designed for sole traders.Ride-sourcing: Income, expenses and GSTExternal LinkDo you provide ride-sourcing services for a fare; working through a platform such as Didi, GoCatch, Ola, Shebah, or Uber?
Information is provided to help you gather the figures from your platform statements, work out your ride-sourcing deductions, calculate your GST and know where to put all that information in your business activity statement.
This session will help you understand how to:

keep track of your ride-sourcing records
work out your income, deductions and GST
complete your business activity statement.
This 60-minute session will help you understand how to get it right.
This session is the second in the ride-sourcing series and follows on from what you learned in Ride-sourcing and tax (sole traders).

https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Sta...rkshops/Small-business-webinars/?SBNquicklink


----------

